# Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 2017



## tvsee (26 Feb. 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 20-21-22-23-24-25 - 02.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 20-21-22-23-24-25 - 02.17 TvSee
File Size: 16.5-16.6-21.7-19.8-14.7-24.9 Mb [114 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:39-0:37-0:49-0:44-0:37-0:59 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Spritdealer (26 Feb. 2017)

Wer ist Wer von den beiden?


----------



## tvsee (4 März 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 27-28 - 02.17 - 01-02-03-04 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 27-28 - 02.17 - 01-02-03-04 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 15.4-17.5-16.6-18.4-16.7-16.9 Mb [101 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:37-0:44-0:39-0:45-0:37-0:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (11 März 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 06-07-08-09-10-11 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 06-07-08-09-10-11 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 23.3-15.6-17.2-24.1-15.8-16.3 Mb [112 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:57-0:39-0:37-0:57-0:36-0:38 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (19 März 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 13-14-15-16-17-18 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 13-14-15-16-17-18 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 16.6-16.4-16.4-19.1-15.9-14.1 Mb [98,8 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:41-0:39-0:37-0:45-0:38-0:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED ]


----------



## tvsee (25 März 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 20-21-22-23-24-25 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 20-21-22-23-24-25 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 15.6-15.3-22.9-27.8-28.2-16.7 Mb [126 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:38-0:39-0:54-1:07-1:05-0:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 Apr. 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 27-28-29-30-31 - 03.17 - 01.04.17 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 27-28-29-30-31 - 03.17 - 01.04.17 TvSee
File Size: 24-15.9-13.8-21.1-18.7-21.3 Mb [115 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 1:02-0:34-0:34-0:51-0:44-0:51 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Apr. 2017)

wo sind meine Herztropfen?


----------



## tvsee (8 Apr. 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 03-04-05-06-07-08 - 04.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 03-04-05-06-07-08 - 04.17 TvSee
File Size: 17.4-17.2-15.4-14.3-22.9-26.1 Mb [113 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:44-0:40-0:38-0:37-0:56-1:06 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (15 Apr. 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 10-11-12-13-14-15 - 04.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 10-11-12-13-14-15 - 04.17 TvSee
File Size: 17.8-14.3-18.4-19.2-15.3-16 Mb [101 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:46-0:35-0:39-0:44-0:37-0:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 Apr. 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 17-18-19-20-21-22 - 04.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 17-18-19-20-21-22 - 04.17 TvSee
File Size: 20.2-20.2-16-17.7-15.5-16.5 Mb [106 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:47-0:49-0:37-0:41-0:37-0:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Voyeurfriend (23 Apr. 2017)

Super. Da haben alle Spass!!!


----------



## tvsee (29 Apr. 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 24-25-26-27-28-29 - 04.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 24-25-26-27-28-29 - 04.17 TvSee
File Size: 20.6-16.6-21.7-28-16.1-18.7 Mb [122 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:54-0:39-0:53-1:09-0:37-0:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (6 Mai 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 01-02-03-04-05-06 - 05.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 01-02-03-04-05-06 - 05.17 TvSee
File Size: 13.8-18.5-25-12-22.3-14 Mb [105 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:33-0:42-1:03-0:30-0:56-0:35 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (14 Mai 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 08-09-10-11-12-13 - 05.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 08-09-10-11-12-13 - 05.17 TvSee
File Size: 14.7-13.3-18.4-17-18.3-19 Mb [101 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:35-0:30-0:47-0:39-0:43-0:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (20 Mai 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 15-16-17-18-19-20 - 05.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 15-16-17-18-19-20 - 05.17 TvSee
File Size: 17.3-20-16.5-14.2-15.4-15 Mb [98,6 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:38-0:51-0:42-0:36-0:40-0:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (27 Mai 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 22-23-24-25-26-27 - 05.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 22-23-24-25-26-27 - 05.17 TvSee
File Size: 13.9-26.9-20.8-18.5-15-17.9 Mb [ Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:33-1:07-0:49-0:45-0:34-0:43 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (3 Juni 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 29-30-31 - 05.17 - 01-02-03 - 06.17 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 29-30-31 - 05.17 - 01-02-03 - 06.17 TvSee
File Size: 22.6-17.3-28.2-15.1-16.1-17.3 Mb [116 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:57-0:44-1:10-0:35-0:39-0:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (11 Juni 2017)

Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 05-06-07-08-09-10 - 06.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 05-06-07-08-09-10 - 06.17 TvSee
File Size: 14.1-18-17.8-20.6-16.5-12,6 Mb [99.85 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:36-0:41-0:41-0:52-0:37-0:31 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------

